
Solar Foundation expects 10% job growth in 2017 despite coal-focused government - david00
https://arstechnica.com/business/2017/02/solar-foundation-expects-10-job-growth-in-2017-despite-coal-focused-government/
======
clock_tower
This is good news; it sounds like solar has really come into its own.

I'm particularly intrigued by how utilities are turning to solar for price
stability. It makes sense, since oil has had bitcoin-level price volatility
over the last two years, but it's certainly not what you think when you think
solar -- as the article points out.

